

3 Tips for Turning Lack of Resources into Strength - nreece
http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/timferriss/~3/212337877/

======
barns
I have actually witnessed it first hand. When I have a budget for advertising,
I tend to use it up quickly; but when I don't, I spend a lot of time thinking
of ideas to get free promotion in other ways. Lack of resources does push you
to be more innovative. The only downside is if you find your fundded
competitor spending on marketing and getting all the buzz and attention while
no one ever talks about you.

------
edw519
"It would create a false sense of security and breed complacency, both of
which are more fatal to a start-up..."

Yes, this is true for anything. As soon as you get a few bucks, a good
developer, a good idea, a great hack, or even a little help from an unexpected
place, there is a natural tendency to "let up". Don't do it! These are the
best times to really "turn it on", as if it's your only chance.

